# I Have a Young/Pre-Fledgling Sparrow...Help!



## danza (Mar 31, 2009)

First off, if you don't have anything helpful to say, well, don't say anything!

My wonderful cat was caught towering over a fledgling/young sparrow this morning. I managed to catch the little blighter, and apart from a little blood on its beak area, it seems ok. Wings are fine, legs are fine also. No apparent puncture wounds, and no blood anywhere else.

It is almost fully feathered apart from under the wings and on its belly. It seems fairly spritely, and has squarked at me and legged it across my office (which I take to be a good sign).

I have lots of cockroaches that I feed my tarantulas with, so can offer it those, but is there anything else I should consider feeding it (no, I'm not going to put it in with a spider







)? I'm about to pop out and do a spot of shopping, so I'll probably go and get some mealworms or something and some seed.

Putting it back is not an option to me because either: 

a. The cat will find it and pwn it
b. The parent birds may reject it due to the smell of cat/human

It's currently in a shoe box with a load of toilet paper. I'll grab it a box and a few twigs to perch on a bit later.

So, really what I'm asking is:

- Do I have the right idea regarding food for the bird?
- How often should I feed it?
- Is there anything else I need to know?

I'll keep my eye on it for a few hours, and take it as a good sign if it survives that long (i.e. not died of internal injuries/shock). Usually I just bat the bird on the head and flush it away, but this one's not obviously badly damaged, so I want to try to help!

Oh, and I've named it Donk.


----------



## danza (Mar 31, 2009)

Managed to (somehow) get both my cats in. So, in a little while I'll be popping the bird on the highest branch I can manage, and I'll keep the cats in for a while to give it a chance.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im glad you have got the cats in, the parents birds dont go by smell so it wont put them off returning
For future reference Advice on Baby Birds


----------

